# [SOLVED] How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all. This is my first post so be gentle. I'm not very computer savvy and this is probably so easy!

My desktop Windows 7 Prof has 2 X USB ports at the front panel and 4 X USB ports at the back. I'm assuming that 'port' means 'plug'? Anyway, from a USB port at the back I have a device connected by a long series of end-to-end Bluetooth extender cables into the back yard. The long cable operates in a _very_ high temp environment and is not that reliable, but it works. To conserve its operability I wish to _turn off/on _the USB port (and only this port) at the back of the computer (at a very inaccessible spot) when I don't need to operate the remote device (connected to solar panel inverters via Bluetooth). The computer is used for work, so I can't really turn it off.

So summarising; how do I turn _off/on _one (and only one) USB port?

I've got as far as the 'Device Manager - Universal Serial Bus Controllers, but no further. PS. There's plenty of stuff out there about turning on/off _all _the USB ports, but nothing about turning off/on _one only_. 

Thankyou for your help.

MatrixMailer17


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

The easiest way to turn off a single USB port might be to just install a mechanical switch.

USB 2.0 4 Ports High Super Speed Hub On Off Switch LED for PC Laptop Black - Newegg.com


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

the only way I can think of is getting a powered usb hub to make it easily accessable. some come with on/off switch.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

If you want to turn off a USB port so the device is no longer accessible to the USB port, just unplug the cable or device from the computer ends USB port. When you need it again, plug it back in.
Be aware that USB cables are designed to work at a length of up to* 6 feet*. With a maximum of *10 feet*. Any longer then that they will start to loose connectivity and be unstable.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Spunk I believe the maximum is 15' and if you look you will see that is the maximum size you can buy in a usb cable.
Lately usb hubs have been cropping up with on/off switches on the idividual ports and it would be much better doing that rather than pulling the plug in and out of the actual ports as those ports are rather flimsy and easy to break.
Amazon.com: Generic 7-Port USB Hub with ON/OFF Switch, Black (7 Port USB Hub): Computers & Accessories


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Usb 2 is 5 metres Usb 3 apparently is 3 metres.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

For you Yanks, 5 Meters is 16 Feet. But IMHO I have found that anything of 6Ft or 2 Meters has connectivity issues.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Thankyou all,

I forgot to ask, would it be possible to turn an _individual port _off/on via the BIOS? I could probably follow some instructions. If that's not possible I'll try installing a switch of some kind as suggested.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

No, you cannot turn off a port in the Bios, but if you have Front USB ports, they are connected via a cable to the Motherboard, where the Back USB ports are soldered onto the motherboard. You could open the case and unplug the Front USB port from the motherboard. But, wouldn't it be easier to just Unplug the device that is plugged into the USB port? That is why they designed these ports to Hot swap devices (eg) unplug them when you don't need them.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Not sure, but Nirsoft's *USBDeview* might have that option?


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Thanks all.

From what you've all advised it looks as though the Device Manager or BIOS solutions aren't really viable. I'll need to look again at switching/unplugging the USB port or cable somehow as per suggestions. Thanks again all.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Did you have a look at USBDview? It's very easy to try, as it doesn't require any installation.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Oh sorry Phantom010, I missed your seeing suggestion. I'll try it now.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Hi Phantom010. I've looked at the webpage you've suggested. It looks interesting and may do the trick, but I can't see where to actually download USBDview from! All the download buttons simply go to other applications. I suppose ideally I'd like an application that simply turned off/on the power to a single plug, and nothing else. But if I find how/where to download USBDview from I'll try it. Thanks again ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Near the bottom of the page is the download links:
Download USBDeview 

Download USBDeview for x64 systems

It is a zipped file, so extract the files to a folder or desktop.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

spunk.funk has the direct links for you.

Here's an image of where you should have seen the download links, near the bottom:


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Thankyou both. Have found the link and successfully downloaded USBDview. I've been trying it over the last couple of hours. It seemed to work at first, but now I can't get it to turn off the USB port without rebooting which is not what I'm really after. I've tried using the non-administrator and administrator options with no luck using both 'disconnect selected devices' and 'disable selected devices' options, and one after the other in various combinations. My USB boosted cable combo and USB port seem to hang-on regardless. I'll keep working at it though.

I'm also wondering whether the USB _individual_ port power supplies are even actually switchable in the electronics of the port drivers? But I'm in the dark really, knowing little about the semi-conductor hardware behind the plugs, or computers period. Maybe they're just fully powered all time _regardless_ of any software changes?

Thanks again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Did you tick the following option?


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Um ... no ... I'll try that.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Hi Phantom10. OK, I've tried that. And now I'm able to get USBDview to function as needed, and I'm able to toggle my (single) USB port on/off via USBDview by simply selecting 'enable selected devices' or 'disable selected devices'. I do not even need to select 'disconnect selected devices', which I wrongly imagined would be required. The USB extension cable is turning on/off as required even when I'm logged on and all other used USB ports remain functioning normally. At first I needed to do a lot of rebooting to actually get the USBDview selections to 'accept', but I realised I needed to turn the solar panel software application off first, then it worked. I guess the software was hanging onto the port somehow. So now I can power-down the cable when I'm working, like now. Or turn it back on when I need to check the solar panels, then off again! _Without_ having to physically unplug and plug the cable into the USB port. Great stuff! 

Once again, thankyou all for the suggestions. Problem is, I think, fixed. :smile:


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

You're welcome!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Nice little idea they came up with, Kudos on finding that one.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Yes it was. It's working well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: How do I disable/enable a single USB port only?*

Um ... OK. Still learning about this. I'll try it. By the way, how do I attach an image? The little image symbol asks for a URL, but how do I get a URL from of my documents? I thought a URL was a webpage?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click the *Go Advanced *button, Click the Paper clip icon on the tool bar. Above URL, is a *Browse* button, browse to your picture, and click *Upload*.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thankyou for the advice,

I'll try a screen shot of USBDview.

View attachment USB6.pdf


It appears that docx files aren't accepted.

Hopefully this PDF will work.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you have a specific question?


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

No, thanks. It's all good now. Just getting used to how these things work. Thanks again.


----------



## CoreyFloyd (Feb 3, 2008)

Look at your bios to see. I work on computers/networks for a living and I have seen in the bios where you could disable any port you like. It's worth having a look but chances are you MAY be able to only disable ALL the front USB ports or ALL the rear ones. The only brand I've seen where you can disable individual ports was a Dell model.


----------



## MatrixMailer17 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi CoreyFloyd,

I haven't actually investigated your idea specifically, but I've been using all the other USB ports seemingly without a problem (front and back, especially the front ports), whether I've selected the relevant port to my Bluetooth connected inverters ON or OFF as the need may be. So it _does_ seem to be working. 

I do find it strange though, that Windows 7 prevents a straightforward ability to toggle individual USB port's power supply ON or OFF as needed. I guess its a hardware thing.

Still, this little 'USBDview' application seems to work a treat. So I'm pretty happy.

Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## GatorEE (Nov 7, 2016)

Late to the thread... this won't do a SINGLE USB port. It'll do a whole 4-port hub, though as a hub, it does require mains power. I'm using it at work and it's very compact and helpful as a piece of engineering equipment. Probably a bit more than what a typical user would need:
https://acroname.com/store/s77-usbhub-2x4?sku=S77-USBHUB-2X4

With the Acroname programmable hub, the power lines (and data lines if you wish) are disconnected from the downstream device all right on-board. I'm using mine in an automated test to enable/disable ports via Python. I'm also able to get current/voltage readings off each port and log those.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it should be mentioned that MS make a util that can disable OR enable any device, it's part of the "Widows kits" (devcon.exe) works on 64 or 32 bit 7, 8, 10. includes many utils, probably does require some level of expertise.. MS have finally appended > to cmds although stubbornly refuse to use my 0 & notepad 0 which outputs immediately to notepad.


----------



## Iso (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, old thread, but I want to contribute to the discussion. I also want to disable/enable a specific USB port. And I want do it programatically, i.e. without physically doing anything so that it can be automated via scripts. I found the tip regarding USBDeview nice, also the tip regarding devcon. I have tried both of them. However, at least in my test, I was only able to disable/enable the functionality/datastream of the USB devices - but not the power supply. For example, when I disabled a USB attached mouse, disabling it only means that the mouse wont work any more, but it still consumes power. Same for other USB devices, like HDD, TV card (USB-powered), etc. What I am looking for is disabling a specific USB port totally, i.e. of course I mean also the power support.

I have invested many hours to find a solution to that. Unfortunately, my investigations concluded that this is not possible, as the OS does not support disabling USB power manually. The only workaround I can imagine would be an external, programmable USB hub, as GatorEE advertised already. However, this is way to expensive (300 $).. I would buy it for max. 50 $.

However, if anyone knows a solution for this or an affordable programmable USB hub, please let me know. Thanks! :thumb:


----------

